#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-26
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: uh, define "stack"?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: IPsec implementation is part of the kernel.
<Takyoji> Well you pretty much always need to install raccoon or ipsec-tools in order to do anything. :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-29
<Takyoji> Good ol updated Linux Counter: https://linuxcounter.net/user/478100.html
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: did you really name two machines the same thing in different languages?
<Takyoji> I guess. :P
<tonyyarusso> Silly Takyoji.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-30
<Takyoji> Dell didn't just pull EVERYTHING they have with Ubuntu, did they? http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> For the eight millionth time, no.
<tonyyarusso> Dell is stupid, and takes down all of the Ubuntu stuff while they're working on certifying new machines, then puts up all of the new stuff later, rather than replacing it live.
<tonyyarusso> Thus, Ubuntu users who don't pay attention do a collective giant freakout and blog frenzy about this twice a year.
<Takyoji> would be nice if they didn't have it pulled for like half the freaking year every time though. :P
<tonyyarusso> yup
<Takyoji> and it would be nice if System76 had a mid-level laptop
<tonyyarusso> Define "mid-level"?
<Takyoji> Not starting at $700
<Takyoji> i.e. like $300-400
<Takyoji> or 'low-end' I guess you could call it.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I would.
<Takyoji> even though I've been able to get quite good hardware at that price.
<tonyyarusso> They can't make any money in that segment.
<tonyyarusso> They could make a system like that, but there's no way they could be competitive with Dell there.
<Takyoji> so then you're implying they're supposedly competitive with Dell now with their current line? :P
<tonyyarusso> yes
<Takyoji> but currently I have a friend that isn't in a substantial job, and saving up for their Wacom tablet (about $100-150) was a bit of effort for them to pull off, they are exclusively an Ubuntu user, and would need to get something better of a laptop at some time; I was looking at like a $300 system from Dell as being a potential option.
<Takyoji> Has Ubuntu shipped with Deja Dup at all before?
<Takyoji> If it hasn't, then I'll mention that it's present in 11.10
<tonyyarusso> I don't even know what that is.
<Takyoji> backup utility
<Takyoji> and now a tool for color management
<Takyoji> and a 'removable media' panel for controlling what it does when certain media is loaded (CD, DVD, SD card, etc)
<Takyoji> some 'Wacom Graphics Tablet' thing
<Takyoji> and opening XTerm crashed Unity
<Takyoji> and also a new "System Info" panel as well in 11.10 (even though it's reporting the version as 11.04. xP) which is good; just too bad it's a bit bare as of yet
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-01
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: the topic is out of date
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: are you going to update it?
<tonyyarusso> GTRsdk: Yeah - I'm working on finding relevant stuff
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Minnesota Local Community Team! | This channel has logs available on http://irclogs.ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | A useful article: http://ubuntu-us.org/2009/12/06/what-individuals-can-do-for-their-loco-team/ | Team information on http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | Oneiric Release Party / Installfest 29 Oct. @ TIES | Beta testing info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/T
<tonyyarusso> boo, doesn't fit
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Minnesota Local Community Team! | This channel has logs available on http://irclogs.ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | Team information on http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | Oneiric Release Party / Installfest 29 Oct. @ TIES | Beta testing info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<tonyyarusso> GTRsdk: howzat?
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: nice
<ColinHarrington> gonna be a Release party this time around?
<tonyyarusso> ColinHarrington: Well, there's the usual TIES one, and whatever else you organize.
<Lodemanbob> Whats up room
<Lodemanbob> Anyone been to the new Northern Brewer store yet?
<Lodemanbob> I havent, just wondered how big it is and what its like
<FloatingGoat123> hi is there a meeting today?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-09-26
<mathomastech> Anyone know if the Northfield Lug (norlug) group is still active. Their website hasn't been updated in quite some time, and their mailing list appears dead. According to the website, they hold monthly meetings on the first tuesday (next week). Was planning on going, but would feel silly showing up if the group hasn't been active for a while.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-09-27
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: I don't think they are.  There was just a post to the mailing list recently asking if anyone wanted to take over the domain name before it expired, and so far no takers.
<mathomastech> tonyyarusso: Ahh, thats unfortunate. Was looking forward to having a LUG in my backyard. Wonder what it would take to revive it.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-09-28
<rlaager> Anyone at the Penguins Unbound meeting?
<mathomastech> rlaager: Not able to attend it this month
<rlaager> They ended up not being able to stream this month, which was a bummer for me.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-09-23
<Mrnumber3isme> hello room
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<Mrnumber3isme> Bueller? ... Bueller?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-09-26
<jmunsch> hello? anybody home?
